# Blue Ridge Mountain Men



## Lorren68 (Dec 9, 2012)

I along with my friend Mike Markey attended their shoot on Saturday, what a blast.  It was a woods walk type shoot with targets ranging from about 10 yards out to about 260 yards.  This was the first time shooting a match with a muzzleloader, and I belive I am hooked.  Just for the record I scored an 8 out of 17 and Mike had the same score, but he beat me with the tie breaker.  I shot the match using Mike's 50cal flintlock.  I hope to be able to attend many of the shoots in the future.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm planning on doing more range shooting and attending some shoots next year. I'll have to get up there too some time.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 9, 2012)

I was thinking it was time for you to get into shooting at a club.
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep. NMLRA


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a blast!  The people running the show were very friendly and made me feel at home.  Those of you that enjoy trad muzzleloading should give it a try.   You should have heard us when someone would make the 260yard gong sing out.


----------



## tcward (Dec 9, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> I along with my friend Mike Markey attended their shoot on Saturday, what a blast.  It was a woods walk type shoot with targets ranging from about 10 yards out to about 260 yards.  This was the first time shooting a match with a muzzleloader, and I belive I am hooked.  Just for the record I scored an 8 out of 17 and Mike had the same score, but he beat me with the tie breaker.  I shot the match using Mike's 50cal flintlock.  I hope to be able to attend many of the shoots in the future.



I use to shoot with these guys in the early 90's! Had a blast and I miss it!


----------



## mmarkey (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep! It was indeed a fun shoot. But I can't remember a shoot that wasn't fun.  It's what keeps me doing this.


----------



## hoytshooter151 (Jan 18, 2013)

Going tomorrow for the first time. Hope to meet some new folks and have a great time. I will be the one looking lost and asking lots of questions.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 19, 2013)

Where do they shoot?


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is a link to their web site

http://www.blueridgemountainmen.org/


----------



## Redleaf (Jan 19, 2013)

Dan is a great guy and does a fine job running the matches at BlueridgeMM.     Riverbend gun club's muzzleloader match is tomorrow too.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 19, 2013)

That's sounds like a great time! How often do they do this? I've got an older 54 I'd like to try out like this


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 19, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> I had a blast!  The people running the show were very friendly and made me feel at home.  Those of you that enjoy trad muzzleloading should give it a try.   You should have heard us when someone would make the 260yard gong sing out.



I sure would like to see one in this area. Driving across the state to shoot would take a lot of the fun out of it. Shooting black powder rifles is a heap of fun,even more so when it's close by. How's the Thompson Center doing? Have you been hunting with it,or are you just punching paper?


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 20, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> I sure would like to see one in this area. Driving across the state to shoot would take a lot of the fun out of it. Shooting black powder rifles is a heap of fun,even more so when it's close by. How's the Thompson Center doing? Have you been hunting with it,or are you just punching paper?



My rifle is doing great.  I had Mike replace the factory sights with fixed ones, and it made it even better.  I use it for hunting and punching paper.  My friend Mike Rapp and I are planning a hike in camp on Pine Log WMA next weekend for hogs, and our primary weapons will be our T/C Hawken rifles in .50 caliber.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 20, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> My rifle is doing great.  I had Mike replace the factory sights with fixed ones, and it made it even better.  I use it for hunting and punching paper.  My friend Mike Rapp and I are planning a hike in camp on Pine Log WMA next weekend for hogs, and our primary weapons will be our T/C Hawken rifles in .50 caliber.



Lots of luck in your hunt! Sounds like you've got it figured out.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 20, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Lots of luck in your hunt! Sounds like you've got it figured out.



I would not go that far lol.  We have the camping kinda figured out, but the gates are closed so we have to hike everything in for camp.  We plan on going in on Friday and coming out Sunday evening.   I hope we can find some hogs, but if not maybe a squirrel or rabbit to fill the pot in camp.


----------



## guitarzan (Jan 20, 2013)

We have a shoot on the 3rd Saturday of every month with a couple of exceptions.

Check the website for the schedule.



snook24 said:


> That's sounds like a great time! How often do they do this? I've got an older 54 I'd like to try out like this


----------

